# Spiele Server auf die IPV6 Leiten?



## MezZo_Mix (27. Juni 2014)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage. Seit IPV6 soll ja Portfreischaltung nicht mehr nötig sein oder gar nicht mehr Funktionieren.... Ich hab einen Anschluss von Unitymedia, 150K usw das ding ist nur da ich ja auf IPV6 laufe (Laut; Wieistmeineip.de hab ich noch ne IPV4 adresse) frage ich mich schon etwas länger wie ich denn jetzt eigene kleine Server hosten kann? Zb. Wir zocken oft untereinander Spiele, wie z.B Terraria usw... Das ding ist ich weiß gar nicht ob man einen Terraria Server aufsetzten kann der irgendwie über die IPV6 Funktioniert.... Jetzt wollte ich mal hier nachfragen ob das irgendwie möglich ist ohne IPV4 einen kleinen Spiele Server zu öffnen wie gewohnt... Ports sind auch schon offen! Ich hoffe ich hab mich gut ausgedrückt mit dem Problem, und nein wir wollen uns kein Server kaufen. Und von den ganzen Kollegen hat niemand eine ansatzweise gute Leitung um einen kleinen Server laggfrei zu hosten


----------



## hicksel (27. Juni 2014)

Mein Vorschlag wäre, um allen Nachteilen von IPV6 in Kombination mit Terraria zu umgehen(lange Adressen,kaum gratis IPV6 DDNS Anbieter,eventuelle Inkompatiblität von Terraria zu IPV6), ein VPN zu nutzen.Die einfachste Möglichkeit dies einzurichten wäre einen Dienst wie Tunngle oder Hamachi zu nutzen,da diese Anbieter sich darum kümmern den VPN-Tunnel aufzubauen.


----------



## BlackHoleJumper (27. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei Unity Media ist, aber bei z.B. T-Com oder NetCologne bekommt man beides, also eine IPv4 und eine IPv6 Adresse zugewiesen, da kannst du auch weiterhin mit der IPv4 einen Server öffnen.


----------



## hicksel (27. Juni 2014)

Bei Unitymedia gibt es IPV4 Adressen nur für Altkunden(als noch IPV4s da waren) oder Firmenkunden.Neukunden bekommen nur einen native IPV6 Adresse + Carrier-grade NAT(aka Dualstack Lite),was bedeutet,dass du dir eine IPV4 Adresse mit anderen Kunden teilst und deshalb kein IPV4 Port Forwarding betreiben kannst.Ob du eine von den geteilten Adressen hast findest du heraus, indem du deinen IP-Whois Eintrag beispielsweise bei heise.de anschaust.Wenn dort "descr:Unitymedia dynamic customer IP pool" steht hast du nur eine native IPV6 Adresse


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Juni 2014)

hicksel schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre, um allen Nachteilen von IPV6 in Kombination mit Terraria zu umgehen(lange Adressen,kaum gratis IPV6 DDNS Anbieter,eventuelle Inkompatiblität von Terraria zu IPV6), ein VPN zu nutzen.Die einfachste Möglichkeit dies einzurichten wäre einen Dienst wie Tunngle oder Hamachi zu nutzen,da diese Anbieter sich darum kümmern den VPN-Tunnel aufzubauen.


 
Hamachi oder Tunngle kommen nicht in frage! Die lutschen doch nur unnötig das Internet und man hat sowieso immer einen Höheren Ping als ohne. ZB mit Hamachi laggt der Server ab und zu + Ping um die 60-80. Und ohne 20Ping und keine Laggs. Ich hab Laut Wieistmeineip eine IPV6 und eine IPV4. Trotzdem lassen sich auf die 4er keine Ports Leiten, und laut dem Test teile ich keine IP...


----------

